# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Власти РБ: Инфляция! Сто-ять! Раз, два…

## Mr_Vinni

Минэкономики Беларуси в духе рыночных заявлений, звучащих в стране на протяжении последних 3-х лет, с учет проведенной девальвации подготовило прогноз инфляции в 2011 году. Цифры получились удручающие 55-75%. Совмин покрутил, повертел этот прогноз и приказал его снизить в 2 с лишним раза.

"С учетом проведенной девальвации, Минэкономики представило правительству свою оценку уровня инфляции в этом году - на уровне 55-75%. Однако, после обсуждения в Совмине этот прогноз был снижен до 33%", - сказал источник в госорганах управления, которого цитирует Interfax.by.

Первоначально власти Беларуси прогнозировали инфляцию в 2011 году на уровне 7,5-8,5%.

За 4,5 месяца инфляция в Беларуси достигла 15,2%. Данный показатель был опубликован Белстатом до объявления 60% девальвации белорусского рубля.

----------


## Mouse

Как было во времена, например Древнего Египта: вышел фараон, кинул свиток в Нил и сказал он ему - поднемись. Нил слушался и вода поднималось. 

А у нас - вышел .... и сказал, инфляция лежать!!....

----------

